# Great tool for calculating superheat and sub cooling without gauges and manifolds.



## dsetch (Oct 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmAV4ZDKalM
http://youtu.be/pmAV4ZDKalM

:thumbsup:


----------



## about time heating (Oct 9, 2014)

How much


----------



## dsetch (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't found out specific pricing yet. I'm going to check with my Sporlan dealer and see if he has any.


----------



## Detech43 (Dec 16, 2014)

How much does this thing cost?


----------



## Detech43 (Dec 16, 2014)

How much does this thing cost?


----------



## copper (Dec 12, 2014)

I just tried to do some homework on how much the kit costs and Sporlan doesn't really have a price listed anywhere which makes me think that it's super overpriced.


----------



## dsetch (Oct 6, 2014)

It's going to run around $700 for the kit which includes the app. I read about here. 

http://sporlanonline.com/smart/


----------



## jennewhite (Jan 25, 2015)

Great tools for calculating superheat and sub cooling. I would suggest to all to use this tool.


----------



## GaryB (Jul 16, 2011)

Now if they will only invent a way to get the freon in and out of the system without hoses, we will have something.


----------

